# Notfall Getränkekühlung



## Boendall (18. August 2010)

Dünger mit Kalkamonsalpeter kaufen.
z.B: http://www.lgh.at/servlet/sls/Tornado/Notesdat/ware/Artikel/B7F26DD610431BA341256BB2004F2096

2 Teile Wasser ein Teil Dünger, haben damit Wasser mit 24° bei 28° Aussentemperatur auf 8° gekühlt. Ist aber wie gesagtr eher was für den Notfall.

Düngersuppe kann man einfach in die Wiese schütten, wird ja sonst auch gedüngt mit.
War vor kurzem im Fernsehen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*

Ja das stinkt nur wie ...

Besser:
Heißes Wasser in Gefäß geben (~ 3 Liter) darauf ~500 g Salz. Getränk n Suspension stellen, fertig.


----------



## Boendall (18. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*

Hm wäre mir nicht aufgefallen, dass der Dünger stinkt (Nitromoncal ist der Handelsname). Halber kilo Salz ist schon etwas heftig vom Preis her, wenn man bedenkt dass 50kg Dünger ~25 bis 30€ kostet.


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*

Ja dafür kannst die Brühe danach einfach in den Ausguss laufen lassen.


----------



## RheinBarbe (18. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*



Boendall schrieb:


> Hm wäre mir nicht aufgefallen, dass der Dünger stinkt (Nitromoncal ist der Handelsname). Halber kilo Salz ist schon etwas heftig vom Preis her, wenn man bedenkt dass 50kg Dünger ~25 bis 30€ kostet.


Hä?! 
500g Salz = 19 Cent!


----------



## RheinBarbe (18. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*

Ihr verwirrt mich alle....


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*

Eig Wurst, geht nur um die Energie die hier verbraucht wird


----------



## gründler (18. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*

Erdloch buddeln und fertig ist der Kühler,je tiefer man gräbt desto kühler wird das ganze,und es ist Naturbewußt.

lg


----------



## Boendall (18. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Ihr verwirrt mich alle....


 
Bin vom Salinen Austria Salz ausgegangen (1,5€/kg)http://www.salzwelten-shop.at/products/de/bad-ischler/kristallsalze/feinkristallsalz-unjodiert.html

aber wenns um 19cent gibt, why not.

EDIT:
Vorteil Dünger:
gegenüber Salz, ich muss nicht erst das Wasser heiß machen.
gegenüber Erdloch, man hat in 10 Minuten ein schön kühles Getränk (Wärmeübergang zur Luft ist schlechter als zum Wasser)


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*

ajo, wie das danish smoked... Da bist 10er für 100 g los

@TE Von Esco gibt es Großpackungen, so im 10 kg Eimer  Kostet auch dan ~5-6 € der Eimer



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Hä?!
> 500g Salz = 19 Cent!



250g


----------



## Boendall (18. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> ajo, wie das danish smoked... Da bist 10er für 100 g los
> 
> @TE Von Esco gibt es Großpackungen, so im 10 kg Eimer  Kostet auch dan ~5-6 € der Eimer
> 
> ...


 
Müsste ja trotzdem das Wasser kochen werd deine Methode aber sicher mal zuhause rein interessenhalber ausprobieren (wenns den Halben kilo um 19 Cent gibt)#h


----------



## Kleintierangler (18. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*

Bier in naßes schwarzes Handtuch oder T-shirt wickeln und in die Sonne legen halbe std warten und dann trinken klingt komisch geht aber habe ich  selber schon versucht geht auch mit anderen farben aber schwarz ist besser


----------



## potter (18. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*



Kleintierangler schrieb:


> Bier in naßes schwarzes Handtuch oder T-shirt wickeln und in die Sonne legen halbe std warten und dann trinken klingt komisch geht aber habe ich  selber schon versucht geht auch mit anderen farben aber schwarz ist besser



Hätt ich jetzt auch geschrieben, das Zauberwort heißt Verdunstungskälte!


----------



## Kleintierangler (18. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*



potter schrieb:


> Hätt ich jetzt auch geschrieben, das Zauberwort heißt Verdunstungskälte!


  ich dachte Kaltes Bier:q


----------



## Boendall (18. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*



Kleintierangler schrieb:


> Bier in naßes schwarzes Handtuch oder T-shirt wickeln und in die Sonne legen halbe std warten und dann trinken klingt komisch geht aber habe ich  selber schon versucht geht auch mit anderen farben aber schwarz ist besser


Schon klar, was machst du an bewölkten Tagen, wenn dein Bier zu warm ist? Funktioniert ja am besten bei prallem Sonnenschein.


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*



Boendall schrieb:


> Müsste ja trotzdem das Wasser kochen werd deine Methode aber sicher mal zuhause rein interessenhalber ausprobieren (wenns den Halben kilo um 19 Cent gibt)#h



Keine Thermoskanne ?? tztz...

Wen Du draußen bist und ein kühles Getränk haben willst ist für mich die beste Lösung:

Getränk in nasses Tuch wickeln und gut lüften alssen, Wiond ist meist da 



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Nööö Denni, hab gerade ne *500g* Packung von Aldi in der Hand - 0,19€



Ich habe seit mehr als 3 Jahren nicht wirklich eingekauft  Macht alles Frauchen


----------



## waldschratnrw (19. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*

Tolle und umweltbewusste Tips, Salzwasser und Düngerbrühe einfach so inne Wiese
73
Elmar


----------



## Boendall (19. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*



waldschratnrw schrieb:


> Tolle und umweltbewusste Tips, Salzwasser und Düngerbrühe einfach so inne Wiese
> 73
> Elmar


 
Und der Landwirt macht mit dem Dünger was anderes oder wie?


----------



## bafoangler (19. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*

Jop macht er. Hier muss sehr genau der Düngebedarf der auf der Fläche  befindlichen Pflanzen ermittelt werden, um bedarfsgerechte Nährstoffgabe  zu gewährleisten.
Einfach das Zeug konzentriert in die Wiese zu leeren ist da der falsche  Weg, da überschüssige Nährstoffe, die weder von den Pflanzen direkt  aufgenommen werden noch vom Boden gehalten werden können, ausgewaschen  werden und so das Grundwasser belasten. Falsch angewandte Düngemittel tragen massiv zur Eutrophierung der Oberflächengewässer bei.

Natürlich muss man die Kirche im Dorf lassen, es handelt sich ja um sehr geringe Mengen die der Privatmann dann "in die Botanik kippt", aber wenn solche "Tipps" der Entsorgung im Internet stehen, grade vom umweltbewussten, naturnahen Petrijünger, kann das schon mal sauer aufstoßen..

Greez


----------



## waldschratnrw (19. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*

Danke @ Bafoangler, |good:Außerdem statt dem sack Dünmger kannste genau so gut ne Kühltasche nehmen, ist auch ned schwerer. Immer dies Hobby McGyvers, Kältemischung is doch ein alter hut.


----------



## Kleintierangler (19. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*

vieleicht sollte man tee oder kaffee mitnehmen der schmeckt ja warm am besten wobei ich das ding mit den salz auch praktisch finde könnte man doch die fische glatt zum räuchern direkt einlegen aber ich werde das mal versuchen zuhause und die salzlauge werde ich später zum unkraut giessen nehmen


----------



## Kleintierangler (19. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*

:q





waldschratnrw schrieb:


> Danke @ Bafoangler, |good:Außerdem statt dem sack Dünmger kannste genau so gut ne Kühltasche nehmen, ist auch ned schwerer. Immer dies Hobby McGyvers, Kältemischung is doch ein alter hut.


 

schon klar ich habe auch für den notfall immer dünger dabei :q
ich kaufe meist das teure eis an der tanke weil ich meinen akku im auto meist zum starten für den heimweg benötige weiß nicht ob 3 tage gut sind mit der kühltasche obwohl sie abschaltet wenn der strom zu knapp wird aber versuchen will ich es nicht wirklich


----------



## Gummischuh (19. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*

@Kleintierangler


> ich kaufe meist das teure eis an der tanke


Und wenn Du noch ein paar Kröten übrig hast, dann kauf Dir doch bitte nächstmal noch 'ne Tüte Punkte und Kommas, ok ?


----------



## Boendall (19. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*



waldschratnrw schrieb:


> Danke @ Bafoangler, |good:Außerdem statt dem sack Dünmger kannste genau so gut ne Kühltasche nehmen, ist auch ned schwerer. Immer dies Hobby McGyvers, Kältemischung is doch ein alter hut.


 
Darum lautet der Threadtitel auch "NOTFALL Kühlung" und nicht "Ab jetzt kühle ich meine Getränke nur noch mit Dünger".

Natürlich habe ich eine Kühlbox dabei, auch verbraucht man keinen Sack Dünger, um seine Getränke zu kühlen, da 2-3 volle Hände reichen, womit wir wieder bei Bafoangler geringer Dosis wären. Wenn man wegen der Konzentration Bedenken hat, kann man die Suppe einfach verdünnen, da man genug Wasser zur Verfügung hat.

Bei einem mehrtägigen Ansitz sind die Getränke eben auch mal warm, trotz Kühlbox.

Der Thread sollte kein Aufruf sein seine Getränke ausschliesslich mit Dünger zu kühlen, sondern lediglich eine recht einfache Methode, um schnell seine Getränke zu kühlen, aufzeigen. Dass es noch zig andere Möglichkeiten gibt ist ja bekannt, bzw. wurden einige schon erwähnt.


----------



## Kleintierangler (19. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> @Kleintierangler
> Und wenn Du noch ein paar Kröten übrig hast, dann kauf Dir doch bitte nächstmal noch 'ne Tüte Punkte und Kommas, ok ?


 
nee laß ma damit gehe ich immer etwas sparsam um genau wie mit groß und kleinschreibung da dauert mit das tippen echt zu lange ich finde es lustig das hier jemand immer versucht anderen noch die grundlage der deutschen schreibweise beizubringen hat ja mal meine lehrerin versucht aber ich kann mit zahlen besser und somit werdet ihr halt ohne punkt und komma auskommen müssen ich rede ja auch ohne luft zuholen#q


----------



## waldschratnrw (19. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*



Boendall schrieb:


> Der Thread sollte kein Aufruf sein seine Getränke ausschliesslich mit Dünger zu kühlen, sondern lediglich eine recht einfache Methode, um schnell seine Getränke zu kühlen, aufzeigen. Dass es noch zig andere Möglichkeiten gibt ist ja bekannt, bzw. wurden einige schon erwähnt.



Eben denn 100 Angler an einem See, die jeder 2-3 l Düngerbrühe in die wiese kippen, da geht dann doch noch einiges ins Gewässer. Wenn hier im Forum diskutiert wird ob Anfüttern ein Gewässer eutrophieren kann, dann ist so eine Notlösung außerhalb jeglicher Diskussion. Dann mach ich es lieber wie die Engländer, Kettle on and a nice cuppa ;-)
73
Elmar


----------



## Gummischuh (19. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*



> ich finde es lustig das hier jemand immer versucht anderen noch die grundlage der deutschen schreibweise beizubringen


Neindarumgehtsmirnicht esistbloßetwashakeligzulesenwennmanimmerwiedermaleinwortzurückspringenmussweilmanzuweitgelesenhat 

Egalgibtschlimmeres#h


----------



## FPB (19. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*

strick um den flaschenhals und ab zum gewässergrund wenn nix anderes da ist, kann ich salz und sonstiges weglassen.

gruß


----------



## Ben-CHI (19. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*

http://www.trendsderzukunft.de/schwimmreifen-fuer-die-bierkiste/2009/07/28/


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*

Beide Vorschläge sind nicht schlecht, nur wen das Wasser jenseits der 20°C hat sind die fürn ...


----------



## Algon (19. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*



Boendall schrieb:


> Dünger mit Kalkamonsalpeter kaufen.


oder einfach crushed Eis kaufen
"Notfall Getränkekühlung" 
sorry, aber wer schleppt den schon Dünger,Salz usw. mit sich rum. Sowas habe ich nur zu Hause, und da habe ich dann auch einen Kühlschrank......

MfG Algon


----------



## FPB (19. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*

dann musst du immer einen zweithut dabei haben ....

http://heatpack.de/Ranger-Hut-mit-Kuehlfunktion

dann hast du immer kühlen kopf und bie. ähmm wasser

grüße


----------



## Boendall (19. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*



Algon schrieb:


> oder einfach crushed Eis kaufen
> "Notfall Getränkekühlung"
> sorry, aber wer schleppt den schon Dünger,Salz usw. mit sich rum. Sowas habe ich nur zu Hause, und da habe ich dann auch einen Kühlschrank......
> 
> MfG Algon


 
Bei dem ganzen Gerödel kann eine Tupperdose Dünger nicht entscheident sein, wer einen 50kg Sack mitschleppt ist selbst schuld (Fussmarsch vorausgesetzt). Bei uns gibt es eine Menge Plätze, bei denen das Auto nicht kilometerweit entfernt steht, da könnte man sogar den 50kg Sack mitnehmen, wenn man glaubt man muss...

Edit:


Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wenn Du den Hut in der kühlen Jahreszeit auf dem Kopf hast und es regnet, friert Dir das Ding an der Rübe fest:q:q:q


 
Einmal kalt angeln und Kopfbedeckung operativ entfernen lasen


----------



## Algon (19. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*



Boendall schrieb:


> Bei dem ganzen Gerödel kann eine Tupperdose Dünger nicht entscheident sein,



ne, mal im Ernst. Ich creme mir schon nicht die Pfoten ein beim angeln und Ihr schleppt Dünger mit an den See? Das Zeug würde noch nicht mal in die Nähe von meinen Angelzeug kommen.

MfG Algon


----------



## Gemini (19. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*

Dünger, Salpeter... Für die ganz skrupellosen Hobbychemiker unter uns wäre das dann auch ein Lösungsansatz um einem Schneidertag zu entgehen...


----------



## Boendall (19. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*



Algon schrieb:


> ne, mal im Ernst. Ich creme mir schon nicht die Pfoten ein beim angeln und Ihr schleppt Dünger mit an den See? Das Zeug würde noch nicht mal in die Nähe von meinen Angelzeug kommen.
> 
> MfG Algon


 
Tatsache, keine Verarsche. Aus der Dose kommt der Geruch nur beim Öffnen raus und stinken tut das Zeug ja nicht wie Pferdemist, ist ja ein Granulat.


----------



## Boendall (19. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*



Gemini schrieb:


> Dünger, Salpeter... Für die ganz skrupellosen Hobbychemiker unter uns wäre das dann auch ein Lösungsansatz um einem Schneidertag zu entgehen...


 
3 Finger Pete lässt grüssen:vik: ist dann aber nicht so mein Interesse#h


----------



## Boendall (19. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Nur Mädchen schmieren mit Creme rum Ein MANN nimmt Dünger


  Eu de Klologne


----------



## Algon (19. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Nur Mädchen schmieren mit Creme rum Ein MANN nimmt Dünger



ich glaub ich bin nicht nur zu schön, sondern auch zuweich für diese Welt.


MfG Algon


----------



## Boendall (19. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*



Algon schrieb:


> ich glaub ich bin nicht nur zu schön, sondern auch zuweich für diese Welt.
> 
> 
> MfG Algon


 
Hoffentlich behauptet hier keiner deine Mama lügt


----------



## Algon (19. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*



Boendall schrieb:


> Hoffentlich behauptet hier keiner deine Mama lügt



Hoffentlich? Hoffentlich bekomme ich nicht noch mehr Bilder..........


MfG Algon


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (19. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*

Meine Art, einfacher als es geht
Getränk in den Kescher und rein ins Wasser


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (19. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*

Die gibt es hier nicht


----------



## Algon (19. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> ....und bei einer Wassertemperatur von 25°C.... Prost:v



ABER........ Gesund in unserem (Deinem) Alter.#g

MfG Algon


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*



Gemini schrieb:


> Dünger, Salpeter... Für die ganz skrupellosen Hobbychemiker unter uns wäre das dann auch ein Lösungsansatz um einem Schneidertag zu entgehen...



Dafür braucht man weder Dünger noch Salpeter, geht extremst simpel und mit Sachen die haben die meisten nicht auf dem Plan, nur der Rums haut meist auch einen selbst weg bei fehlendem Fernzünder und genügend Dummheit dies auszuprobieren 

Das dumme an der Methode ist nur das es max 30-35% der Fische nach oben hin zieht, die meisten bleiben am Grund...


----------



## Dirty Old Man (26. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*

also ich finde das hier ganz gut. 

http://www.tucher.de/shop/ts2/katalog_sub.php?CUR_ID=31http://www.tucher.de/shop/ts2/technik.php

hatten wir schon, funktioniert sehr gut und sehr schnell.


----------



## Algon (27. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*



Dirty Old Man schrieb:


> also ich finde das hier ganz gut.
> 
> http://www.tucher.de/shop/ts2/technik.php
> 
> hatten wir schon, funktioniert sehr gut und sehr schnell.



nä, dann lieber warmes Hasseröder........
#g
mal was anderes,kann das sein das Bier dick macht? |kopfkrat


MfG Algon


----------



## Boendall (27. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*



Algon schrieb:


> nä, dann lieber warmes Hasseröder........
> #g
> mal was anderes,kann das sein das Bier dick macht? |kopfkrat
> 
> ...


 
Was ist ein Bier?
2 Stullen.
2 Bier?
4 Stullen, das ist soviel wie ein Mittagessen.
3 Bier?
Ein Mittagessen und ein Bier dazu


----------



## Imbeck2514 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*

Hallo zusammen,
 hier noch eine andere Möglichkeit. Also das Getränk (bevorzugt Bier) mit einer Mullbinde umwickeln, die Binde anfeuchten, und dan mit wenigstens 25/KmH laufen. Im Juli hatte ich nach drei Runden um Den Plöner See schon 6 Grad weniger.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Gemini (27. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*



Algon schrieb:


> mal was anderes,kann das sein das Bier dick macht?



Servus Algon, wenn du dein Bier immer so kühlst wie in Post 60 beschrieben bist du deine Gewichtsprobleme bald los. |wavey:


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (27. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*

Ich glaube wenn du noch 3 Runden gelaufen wärst hättest du denn Gefrierpunkt erreicht.

Tolle Leistung.

Lach mich kaputt:q:q


----------



## Gohann (27. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*

Ich glaube manch einer hat hier Angelentzug! Wer kommt auf die Idee seine Getränke etc. mit Chemikalien, die auch noch in das Fischwasser gelangen könnten, zu kühlen? Ne gute Kühlbox und einige Plastikflaschen mit Eis oder Kühlakkus, die man in der Woche zwischen sein Gefriergut in den Eisschrank legt, halten über ein ganzes Wochenende. Das ist günstig und schont die Umwelt. Nun kommt mir nicht mit: "Auf die Flaschen gibt es 25 ct Pfand!" Es gibt auch Getränke in Plastikflaschen, die kein Pfand haben.

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Destrudo (27. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*

Obwohl es bei der neuen Gefahrenstoffverordnung auch Übergangsfristen gibt, ist es ratsam sich gerade bei Natriumchlorid sofort an die neue Verordnung zu halten und niemals diese Chemikalie auf Frühstückseier zu streuen....












































































...sondern darunter  |rolleyes


----------



## raubangler (27. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*



Gemini schrieb:


> Dünger, Salpeter... Für die ganz skrupellosen Hobbychemiker unter uns wäre das dann auch ein Lösungsansatz um einem Schneidertag zu entgehen...



http://www.versuchschemie.de/topic,8479,-Isolierung+von+Ammoniumnitrat+aus+Kunstd%FCnger.html<hier stand ein link...nichts fuer kleine kinder....>

dazu dann etwas diesel.

die fische sind dann bereits filetiert.
die anderen angler auch...


----------



## Gohann (28. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Natriumchlorid ist schon eine sehr gefährliche Chemikalie... ich streu' sie mir regelmäßig aufs Frühstücksei und lebe sogar noch#h#h#h



Ich meinte mit Chemiekalien kein gewöhnliches Kochsalz sondern die anderen vorgeschlagenen Stoffe! Es ist schon ein wenig funny, worüber sich manch jemand den Kopf zerbricht.

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Boendall (30. August 2010)

*AW: Notfall Getränkekühlung*



Gohann schrieb:


> Ich glaube manch einer hat hier Angelentzug! Wer kommt auf die Idee seine Getränke etc. mit Chemikalien, die auch noch in das Fischwasser gelangen könnten, zu kühlen? Ne gute Kühlbox und einige Plastikflaschen mit Eis oder Kühlakkus, die man in der Woche zwischen sein Gefriergut in den Eisschrank legt, halten über ein ganzes Wochenende. Das ist günstig und schont die Umwelt. Nun kommt mir nicht mit: "Auf die Flaschen gibt es 25 ct Pfand!" Es gibt auch Getränke in Plastikflaschen, die kein Pfand haben.
> 
> Gruß Gohann|wavey:


 
Un dich glaube manch einer liest die erste Seite und postet gleich direkt. Irgendwie hat Waldschrat schon seine Bedenken diesbezüglich geäussert.

ABER nochmal für dich:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3044561&postcount=27|wavey:


----------

